# 3.6. (Fronleichman) Köln läd ein: Grill'n'Ride



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Mai 2010)

Angespornt von der Session letzte Woche wollten wir KÃ¶lner einen gediegenen Tag an einem Weiher in KÃ¶ln verbringen. Grundidee:
Der Decksteiner Weiher bietet einen groÃzÃ¼gigen Platz zum RumlÃ¼mmeln, Quatschen, Grillen und Sonnen. Ganz in der NÃ¤he befindet sich ein noch bisher unbekannter, aber wohl sehr schÃ¶ner Spot, an dem es sich wohl auch gut aushalten lÃ¤sst. Zur Ã¤Ã¼Ãersten Not wÃ¤re die Uni nur knappe 3KM entfernt  Es geht also genauso viel um Fahren wie um Entspannen 
Meiner Erinnerung nach ist dort an einer Allee auch meist entweder eine rollende Kafee-Bude oder ein Eiswagen 

*Phil und ich werden die Woche mal eine kleine Bestandsaufnahmen fahren, Bilder machen und uploaden, sodass man sich ein Bild machen kann. Auch ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten werden ausgekundschaftet.*

Wichtig
Organisatorisch mÃ¼sste man nun noch Ã¼berlegen, wie Grill+GrillzubehÃ¶r, Essen und Trinken, Besteck etc. mobilisiert werden.

Basti wÃ¤re wohl so nett, einen seiner Grills in sein Auto zu packen, sodass wir das schonmal hÃ¤tten. Fleisch wÃ¤re wohl vorteilhaft, wenn jeder das seine mitbringen wÃ¼rde und man zusammen einen kleinen Betrag fÃ¼r Kohle etc. mobilisiert, dÃ¼rfte auch nicht viel sein.

Starten wollten wir wohl gegen 13 Uhr 


Einen Anlass gibt es nicht zwingend, aber dieser tote Feiertag muss genutzt werden. Und das Basti nun Vollblut-KÃ¶lner ist, kann man auch als Grund gelten lassen 

Das Wetter, wenn auch extremst weit entfernt, soll laut verschiedenen Webseiten sehr sonnig werden 

Ein genereller Ãberblick Ã¼ber den TÃ¼mpel:
HIER

Da im Forum nicht jeder so aktiv ist, hier eine vorlÃ¤ufige Liste:

*Anwesend*
-Linus
-Phil
-Basti
-Fabi/KÃ¶ln
-Fabi/DÃ¼sseldorf
-Ilja
-ich
-Simon
-Marc
-Semmel
-Felix MÃ¼cke

Familie etc. sind kein Problem, Basti, Linus, Phil und Simon kommen auch mit Kind und Kegel/Freunden.


Wir freuen uns auf euch





FÃ¼r jegliche Planung ist hier Platz zur Diskussion

Martin


----------



## bike-show.de (30. Mai 2010)

Yes! Gute Aussichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## moOrphY (30. Mai 2010)

jo ich auch ^^


----------



## Luk (30. Mai 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> bin dabei


Glaub ich erst wenn ich Dich da auch sehe 

Bin zum Fahren dabei, grillen muss ich dann aber Abends an anderer Stelle.
Wie wär es denn mit dem Vorschlag, erst mal fahren zum Hunger kriegen und dann gegen 17 Uhr macht Ihr den Grill an etc?


----------



## bikersemmel (30. Mai 2010)

bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.
Wetter sieht für den Do (laut wetter.de) wirklich so aus wie Ich. 
Also Gut

Könnte dann vorher noch jemand eine Adresse für die Navi-Fahrer posten? 

Bis spätestens Do. wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Levelboss (31. Mai 2010)

Ich werde mit 1,5 Personen teilnehmen.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (31. Mai 2010)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Ich werde mit 1,5 Personen teilnehmen.



Juhu herlich 

und geheim Spot Sülz nur für Dich


----------



## linus93 (31. Mai 2010)

werd nartürlich auch dabei sein und vermutlich auch mit weiblicher verstärkung


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Mai 2010)

loool ich komme auch mit weiblicher verstärkung


----------



## bike-show.de (31. Mai 2010)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Ich werde mit 1,5 Personen teilnehmen.



Freut mich! Auf Felix/2 bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (1. Juni 2010)

basti bringst du alles an grillhardware mit??
bahn halltestelle in der nähe
erst fahren dann grillen??


----------



## moOrphY (1. Juni 2010)

Bahnhaltestelle wird wohl Brahmsstraße sein (Linie 7). Von da an ists dann nochmal ca 10 min zu Fuss.  

Ich wäre dafür, also erst fahren dann grillen. Nur nicht zu weit fahren, weil meine Freundin auch mitkommt und die sicher kein Bock hat ständig von Spot zu Spot mitzulaufen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Juni 2010)

moOrphY schrieb:


> Nur nicht zu weit fahren, weil meine Freundin auch mitkommt und die sicher kein Bock hat ständig von Spot zu Spot mitzulaufen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Juni 2010)

mich ****t mein leben... hab gestern was raus geschnitten bekommen und anschließend wurde es verbrannt.....
hätte nicht gedacht das es so tief war und kann wahrscheinlich morgen nicht fahren, muss dann eben fotos machen oder mich mehr ums fleisch kümmern


----------



## python (2. Juni 2010)

kann leider nicht in nds ist kein feiertag ^^


----------



## moOrphY (2. Juni 2010)

Schade Moppel! 
Sieht aber eklisch aus, musste sowas hier posten ^^
Mein Grillfleisch liegt im Kühlschrank. 
Bin nach wie vor am Start. Ist ja mehr oder weniger auch direkt vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juni 2010)

So Leute!

Die Sonne lacht und ich komme von der Begutachtung 

Plan sieht vor: Fahren bis nichtmehr viel geht, dann gediegen Grillen 

Damit auch jeder auf seine Kosten kommt, dachten wir uns, wÃ¤re es sinnig zuerst die Uni zu fahren. Sprich das HaupptgebÃ¤ude mit dem Platz wo in der Mitte die SteinsÃ¤ule steht. Dann fahren wir Richtung Weiher, was nicht allzuweit sein wird. Es wÃ¤re ratsam, wenn jeden eim Rad zur VerfÃ¼gung stÃ¼nde, damit auch ein klein bisschen gependelt werden kann/muss  Parkplatz in der NÃ¤he des Weihers wird von Phil heute noch gepostet.

Mit der Uni anfangen wÃ¤re gut, da dort wohl die einzigen nicht-natÃ¼rlichen Mauern und Hindernisse des Tages sind und sich die Mauer-Schranzer erstmal austoben kÃ¶nnen.


HeiÃt:
*Morgen 13 UHR Uni*


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. Juni 2010)

ja klar.... ich nehm schmerztabletten! kann ja nicht wahr sein ! martin ich heule gleich !
achso an alle, ich suche noch einen V-brake brakebooster ! wer einen übrig hat bzw für ein wenig geld abzugeben hat bitte mitbringen, dann ist mir diese druckpunkt verstellschraube ( http://www.bikeonlineshop.de/images/24926_large.jpg ) gebrochen, wer auch noch eine passende hat, bitte mitbringen ! als letztes noch: wer noch einen guten funktionierenden rechten fuß dabei hat, BITTE MITBRINGEN !

gruß moppel


----------



## bike-show.de (2. Juni 2010)

linus93 schrieb:


> basti bringst du alles an grillhardware mit?


habe zwei klapprige Grills, Kohle und einen Kasten Einzugskölsch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juni 2010)

@Moppel: Schraube bring ich mit, FuÃ musst Du selber in der Restekiste suchen 
@Creme-Jan: Morgen auch am Start oder wie? Falls ja, wegen dem Laufrad


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (2. Juni 2010)

So Treffen denk ich zu erst an der *Uni auf dem Platz mit der Seule*.

danach gibt es die möglichkeit mit dem Auto auf den Parkplatz zu fahren vom FC Köln platz ....

hier der googlemap link... karte koordinaten 







Also da sind zwei Parkplätze direkt an einer kleiner Fussgänger Bogen Brücke wenn ihr da seid dann warten wir holen dann alle da ab die mit dem Auto dahin fahern ...

greets Phil 

die Uhrzeit dachte an Mittagszeit oder ???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juni 2010)

Jep, danke Phil  13 UHR an der Uni, den Rest kann man dann vorort besprechen, wobei eig. ja schon alles klar ist


----------



## linus93 (3. Juni 2010)

so guck mal moppel wie in köln so sachen fest gemacht werden nicht wie in d-dorf
hab noch zwei fladenbrote für die runde


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2010)

Wer noch fragen hat etc.: 017651308654  ist meine Nummer. Muss nun erstmal auf FlohmÃ¤rkte


----------



## moOrphY (3. Juni 2010)

So, Tag vorbei und ich fands ziemlich geil so nkt dem Grillen am Schluss und so. 
Das hat starken Wiederholungsbedarf!!!  
Danke nochmal an Basti für die Organisation des Grills! 

Bis demnächst.

fabi


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr Süßen,

bitte schein nochmal...

heist unser neues Mitglied willkommen.




und der Rest 



 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



greets und dank 

Phil

@ Felix - hab mich gefreut Dich wieder zu sehen wie immer geschmeidig wie ne Katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (4. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöner Tag.
Der "not so secret any more" Spot war der Knaller. Mit Bremse macht's aber sicher mehr Spaß.


----------

